# Gas Stove vs. Wall Heater



## sudden (Dec 30, 2010)

I've got a small 125 sq.ft. office space currently heated with electric baseboard.  Costs me approx. $150/mo. to heat it as opposed to $800/yr to do my 8-room Cape.  I want to convert and was thinking about a gas stove when one dealer suggested a Rinnai or Empire wall heater instead.  If I go with the stove, I can only vent from the top and am looking at the Avalon Eden, Jotul Allagash, and Regency H15.  It looks like the cost of the heater will be $1000 while the stoves are between $1300-1900, with higher installation costs.  Any experience or thoughts on wall heater vs. stove, and any comments about the stoves I'm considering?  Thanks.


----------



## ruth140 (Dec 30, 2010)

any gas stove you get will heat that amount of sq. ft. you will spend more for the stove and it will look prettier! 
so if you are just trying to be practical....then i suppose the empire will do


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 31, 2010)

Toss the Regency H15 in there.  Under $1300 retail for the stove in the flat black.  Looks cute and is the perfect size


----------

